# TSH is 13.66 but not sure what to think of my FT3 and FT4 levels



## ColleenG (Mar 18, 2015)

After feeling like crap for months, I finally went to a Naturopath to run a full thyroid panel (As well as numerous other tests) to see what's going on. I knew that my regular doc wouldn't run the Free T3 and T4 which is why I paid to get the tests done through a Naturopath.

My results are as follows(Reference Range in brackets):

TSH - 13.66 (0.20-4.00) mU/L

Anti-TPO - 154 (<50) kU/L

Free T3 - 4.5 (3.5-6.5) pmol/L

Free T4 - 9.9 (9.0-23.0) pmol/L

Ferritin - 26 (23-300) ug/L

Cortisol, AM - 380 (120-620) nmol/L

Vitamin B12 - 306 (>150) pmol/L

I've seen others with their FT3 and FT4 measured in pg/dl and ng/dl, so I did an online conversion. Not sure if the conversion is correct, but here it is:

Free T3 - 292.21 pg/dl

Free T4 - 0.77 ng/dl

It looks to me like my Free T3 is fine, but my Free T4 is low - So I'm thinking that Synthroid (As opposed to Armour, or Thyroid as it's called here in Canada) will be fine? Or should I request Armour?

Any thoughts? For those that had a TSH level this high, when did you start feeling normal again? So looking forward to not being a walking zombie!

Thanks!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh, your t3 isn't at mid point yet, so you are still hypo on that test, too.

I think it's a really good idea for everyone to start on a t4 medication and then move from there (which doesn't mean I think Armour or other desiccated meds are bad).

I would also absolutely get a thyroid ultrasound.

You should start feeling better in about six to eight weeks, but when you feel normal again really depends. Sometimes, people find the right dose and medication right away. For others, it takes lots of trial and error.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Your FT3 is below the mid-range of the range given and that is not good. I am sure you feel very very tired and non-motivated?

Thyroid (registered trademark by Erfa) is a very good pharmaceutical. If you go w/that, make sure you start on only 1/2 grain. T3 packs a powerful punch.

You start on 1/2 grain and get the FT3 lab test every 8 weeks for further increases by only 1/4 grain until you feel great. "It's a process" and patience is a virtue here.


----------



## ColleenG (Mar 18, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback! To say I'm tired is an understatement...Most days it's all I can do to crawl out of bed to get to work. Completely and totally exhausted is probably a better way to describe it. The brain fog is the worst though - I forget what I'm doing, forget what I'm talking about in the middle of the conversation, can't concentrate on anything...it's brutal! I'm very much looking forward to feeling even a little bit better.

Also looking into dietary changes....I'm sure my Naturopath will help me with this.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Andros said:


> Thyroid (registered trademark by Erfa) is a very good pharmaceutical.


Dumb idea for a product name, if you ask me. But yes, it does have a good reputation.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I think you also need to address your low ferritin, too. That can cause a lot of exhaustion.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Holy moly, you must feel terrible.


----------



## ColleenG (Mar 18, 2015)

Had my doctors appointment this morning. She recognized that my TSH was high, and gave me 0.075 of Synthroid and checked to see if my thyroid was enlarged(Which it is not). Asked me to come back in a month to re-test. I realize that I need some kind of thyroid med, but didn't even acknowledge how insanely crappy I've been feeling. Asked if I needed anti-depressants. No, thank you, I'm not depressed - I need to be able to FUNCTION again, which I really can't right now.

Thank goodness that I have a naturopath appointment on Thursday - I may have to pay for it, but at least she listens to me and we will have a plan of attack.

It always surprises me that physicians don't even mention nutrition as a way to help.


----------



## ColleenG (Mar 18, 2015)

I should also mention that she didn't even LOOK at my FT3 and FT4 levels....because you know they don't matter! lol


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly, with a TSH that high, at this point, your frees aren't going to be helpful. You can see my TSH saga in my signature, but I found my frees didn't matter much until I got my TSH under 5. The frees are critical for "fine tuning" but you are pretty far from that point right now. I do hope you feel better soon!


----------

